# Has anyone tried Gorgeous4paws?



## mamabooroo (Mar 30, 2016)

Has anyone had any experience with gorgeous4paws in Worthing. She sounds great and I'm just about ready to hand over a deposit for a pup but wondered if anyone here had any dealings with them?


----------



## Maurice (Aug 13, 2016)

*Casey (Gorgeous4Paws) is a great breeder*

Hi there
I've just found this forum and noticed this post. We got our cockapoo Bertie from Casey (aka gorgeous4paws) about 6 weeks ago. She was fantastic and our puppy is a real joy. He's healthy and happy and well socialised, slept through the night right away and everything. 

I looked for ages for the right breeder and I'm really pleased I found Casey it was a positive experience all round. She has a facebook group where people post pics of the pups and dogs they got from her if you want to know more. 

Give me a shout on here if you have any other questions but since you posted this in March hopefully you have your puppy already and are just as happy as we are )

Lisa (aka Maurice)


----------

